# Pregnancy and Laparotomy Scar



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi 

Just after some quick advise !!

In December 2005 I had a Laparoscopy, followed by a Laparotomy 4 days later and the subsequent removal of my right tube. 

I am today 16+3.  I woke up this morning and seem to have grown again overnight 

The problem is this latest growth spurt seems to be putting a lot of stress ion my old scar and I am struggling to walk - it feels like I am having Braxton Hicks on my scar and I keep getting cramps 

I am sure the baby is ok because I am still getting flutterings.

I am not due to see consultant for another 4 weeks but I am worried (like an idiot) that my scar is just going to go pop   

Do I need to see my consultant earlier or do I need to contact the hospital.

Thanks 

T xx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

you will have scar pain as scar tissue doesn't strech as ordinary skin does.

You will have healed on the inside and although your scar will become red and even itchy as it streches, you won't fall apart in the middle, I promise  

I had a lot of pain from a laparoscopy scar so a lap scar will be more painful.  

Massage the scar with Vit E cream as this will keep it supple and hopefully reduce any problems you have with it.

If you are really struggling it may be worth just discussing it with your GP, anything that helps

Take care x


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks Hun.

Such a silly thought but seemed to have convinced myself I was going to pop across the middle  

Hormones and irrational thoughts - don't you just love them !!

T xx


----------

